# Проблема со сборкой новой Gentoo

## Norbertano

Распаковал stage3,portage,настроил make.conf, зашел в chroot

emerge -e system

Компилируется пакет gettext с ошибкой

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DEXEEXT=\"\" -DEXEEXT=\"\" -DEXEEXT=\"\" -I. -I.. -I../intl -I../intl -I.. -I.. -DDEPENDS_ON_LIBICONV=1 -DDEPENDS_ON_LIBINTL=1 -I../intl -I///usr/include/libxml2 -I./libcroco -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c glib/gstring.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o glib/.libs/libglib_rpl_la-gstring.o

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DEXEEXT=\"\" -DEXEEXT=\"\" -DEXEEXT=\"\" -I. -I.. -I../intl -I../intl -I.. -I.. -DDEPENDS_ON_LIBICONV=1 -DDEPENDS_ON_LIBINTL=1 -I../intl -I///usr/include/libxml2 -I./libcroco -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c glib/gstring.c -o glib/libglib_rpl_la-gstring.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libglib_rpl.la  glib/libglib_rpl_la-ghash.lo glib/libglib_rpl_la-glist.lo glib/libglib_rpl_la-gmessages.lo glib/libglib_rpl_la-gprimes.lo glib/libglib_rpl_la-gstrfuncs.lo glib/libglib_rpl_la-gstring.lo  

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libglib_rpl.a glib/.libs/libglib_rpl_la-ghash.o glib/.libs/libglib_rpl_la-glist.o glib/.libs/libglib_rpl_la-gmessages.o glib/.libs/libglib_rpl_la-gprimes.o glib/.libs/libglib_rpl_la-gstrfuncs.o glib/.libs/libglib_rpl_la-gstring.o 

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libglib_rpl.a

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libglib_rpl.la" && ln -s "../libglib_rpl.la" "libglib_rpl.la" )

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -release 0.18.1    -lacl -lc    -L/usr/lib -lxml2 -L/usr/lib -ldl -L/usr/lib -lz -L/usr/lib -lm    -L/usr/lib -lncurses -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libgettextlib.la -rpath /usr/lib set-mode-acl.lo copy-acl.lo file-has-acl.lo areadlink.lo gl_array_list.lo backupfile.lo addext.lo basename.lo c-ctype.lo c-strcasecmp.lo c-strncasecmp.lo c-strcasestr.lo c-strstr.lo classpath.lo clean-temp.lo closeout.lo concat-filename.lo copy-file.lo csharpcomp.lo csharpexec.lo error-progname.lo execute.lo exitfail.lo fatal-signal.lo fd-ostream.lo fd-safer-flag.lo dup-safer-flag.lo file-ostream.lo findprog.lo fstrcmp.lo full-write.lo fwriteerror.lo gcd.lo  hash.lo html-ostream.lo html-styled-ostream.lo  javacomp.lo javaexec.lo javaversion.lo gl_linkedhash_list.lo gl_list.lo localcharset.lo localename.lo glthread/lock.lo malloca.lo mbchar.lo mbslen.lo mbsstr.lo mbswidth.lo ostream.lo pipe.lo pipe-filter-ii.lo pipe2.lo pipe2-safer.lo progname.lo propername.lo quote.lo quotearg.lo sh-quote.lo striconv.lo striconveh.lo striconveha.lo strnlen1.lo styled-ostream.lo term-ostream.lo term-styled-ostream.lo  glthread/threadlib.lo glthread/tls.lo tmpdir.lo trim.lo uniconv/u8-conv-from-enc.lo unilbrk/lbrktables.lo unilbrk/u8-possible-linebreaks.lo unilbrk/u8-width-linebreaks.lo unilbrk/ulc-common.lo unilbrk/ulc-width-linebreaks.lo uniname/uniname.lo unistr/u16-mbtouc.lo unistr/u16-mbtouc-aux.lo unistr/u8-check.lo unistr/u8-mblen.lo unistr/u8-mbtouc.lo unistr/u8-mbtouc-aux.lo unistr/u8-mbtouc-unsafe.lo unistr/u8-mbtouc-unsafe-aux.lo unistr/u8-mbtoucr.lo unistr/u8-prev.lo unistr/u8-uctomb.lo unistr/u8-uctomb-aux.lo uniwidth/width.lo wait-process.lo xmalloc.lo xstrdup.lo xconcat-filename.lo xerror.lo gl_xlist.lo xmalloca.lo xreadlink.lo xsetenv.lo xstriconv.lo xstriconveh.lo xvasprintf.lo xasprintf.lo argmatch.lo asnprintf.lo cloexec.lo dup-safer.lo fcntl.lo fd-safer.lo pipe-safer.lo printf-args.lo printf-parse.lo safe-read.lo safe-write.lo tempname.lo vasnprintf.lo libcroco_rpl.la libglib_rpl.la  

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -shared  .libs/set-mode-acl.o .libs/copy-acl.o .libs/file-has-acl.o .libs/areadlink.o .libs/gl_array_list.o .libs/backupfile.o .libs/addext.o .libs/basename.o .libs/c-ctype.o .libs/c-strcasecmp.o .libs/c-strncasecmp.o .libs/c-strcasestr.o .libs/c-strstr.o .libs/classpath.o .libs/clean-temp.o .libs/closeout.o .libs/concat-filename.o .libs/copy-file.o .libs/csharpcomp.o .libs/csharpexec.o .libs/error-progname.o .libs/execute.o .libs/exitfail.o .libs/fatal-signal.o .libs/fd-ostream.o .libs/fd-safer-flag.o .libs/dup-safer-flag.o .libs/file-ostream.o .libs/findprog.o .libs/fstrcmp.o .libs/full-write.o .libs/fwriteerror.o .libs/gcd.o .libs/hash.o .libs/html-ostream.o .libs/html-styled-ostream.o .libs/javacomp.o .libs/javaexec.o .libs/javaversion.o .libs/gl_linkedhash_list.o .libs/gl_list.o .libs/localcharset.o .libs/localename.o glthread/.libs/lock.o .libs/malloca.o .libs/mbchar.o .libs/mbslen.o .libs/mbsstr.o .libs/mbswidth.o .libs/ostream.o .libs/pipe.o .libs/pipe-filter-ii.o .libs/pipe2.o .libs/pipe2-safer.o .libs/progname.o .libs/propername.o .libs/quote.o .libs/quotearg.o .libs/sh-quote.o .libs/striconv.o .libs/striconveh.o .libs/striconveha.o .libs/strnlen1.o .libs/styled-ostream.o .libs/term-ostream.o .libs/term-styled-ostream.o glthread/.libs/threadlib.o glthread/.libs/tls.o .libs/tmpdir.o .libs/trim.o uniconv/.libs/u8-conv-from-enc.o unilbrk/.libs/lbrktables.o unilbrk/.libs/u8-possible-linebreaks.o unilbrk/.libs/u8-width-linebreaks.o unilbrk/.libs/ulc-common.o unilbrk/.libs/ulc-width-linebreaks.o uniname/.libs/uniname.o unistr/.libs/u16-mbtouc.o unistr/.libs/u16-mbtouc-aux.o unistr/.libs/u8-check.o unistr/.libs/u8-mblen.o unistr/.libs/u8-mbtouc.o unistr/.libs/u8-mbtouc-aux.o unistr/.libs/u8-mbtouc-unsafe.o unistr/.libs/u8-mbtouc-unsafe-aux.o unistr/.libs/u8-mbtoucr.o unistr/.libs/u8-prev.o unistr/.libs/u8-uctomb.o unistr/.libs/u8-uctomb-aux.o uniwidth/.libs/width.o .libs/wait-process.o .libs/xmalloc.o .libs/xstrdup.o .libs/xconcat-filename.o .libs/xerror.o .libs/gl_xlist.o .libs/xmalloca.o .libs/xreadlink.o .libs/xsetenv.o .libs/xstriconv.o .libs/xstriconveh.o .libs/xvasprintf.o .libs/xasprintf.o .libs/argmatch.o .libs/asnprintf.o .libs/cloexec.o .libs/dup-safer.o .libs/fcntl.o .libs/fd-safer.o .libs/pipe-safer.o .libs/printf-args.o .libs/printf-parse.o .libs/safe-read.o .libs/safe-write.o .libs/tempname.o .libs/vasnprintf.o  -Wl,--whole-archive ./.libs/libcroco_rpl.a ./.libs/libglib_rpl.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -lacl -lc -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libxml2.so /usr/bin /usr/sbin /bin /sbin -ldl -lz -lm -lncurses  -march=i686 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libgettextlib-0.18.1.so -o .libs/libgettextlib-0.18.1.so

/usr/bin: file not recognized: Is a directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [libgettextlib.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/gnulib-lib'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/gnulib-lib'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2911:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  669:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m   		emake || die "emake failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1/work/gettext-0.18.1.1'

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

попробуй сделать так:

```
# unset path
```

а потом пересобирай...

----------

## Norbertano

Скачал самый старый stage3 за 2010,который смог найти, и последний портаж, все скомпилировалось с полпинка.

----------

## TigerJr

 *Norbertano wrote:*   

> Скачал самый старый stage3 за 2010,который смог найти, и последний портаж, все скомпилировалось с полпинка.

 

```
emerge -e system
```

ООО 

Давно не видел чтобы кто-то системные пакеты из 3 стейджы перебирал. Это не совсем правильно. 

Пересборка системных пакетов обычно делается в том случае если ты ставишь дистриб Гентоо из stage1 после bootstrap.sh 

Но сейчас этот способ не используется и не тестировался уже давно, я последний раз ставил из stage1 на IBM Xseries в 2009 году, с тех пор пересобираю только те пакеты которые у меня в системе используются чаще всего и необходимость ставить из stage1 вроде как отпала.

----------

## Keeper2k7

Подскажите пожалуйста, какой скрипт в системе создает папки /usr/share/man согласно iso-codes?

Тоже самое интересует и для /usr/share/locale

Заранее спасибо

----------

## Keeper2k7

Вопрос снят

----------

## TigerJr

 *Keeper2k7 wrote:*   

> Подскажите пожалуйста, какой скрипт в системе создает папки /usr/share/man согласно iso-codes?
> 
> Тоже самое интересует и для /usr/share/locale
> 
> Заранее спасибо

 

locale-gen

----------

